# S7-PLCSim -> NetToPLCSim -> WinCC-Runtime (VMware)



## baui (4 August 2010)

Hi Leute,

ist es möglich die folgenden TCP/IP Verbindung aufzubauen:
S7-PLCSim -> NetToPLCSim -> WinCC-Runtime (VMware) ???

D.h. PLCSIim und WinCC befinden sich nicht auf den gleichen Rechner. 

Ich habe in in dem S7-Testprojekt, dass ich in die PLCSim geladen habe, ein paar DBs angelegt die ausgelesen/beschrieben werden soll von WinCC. 

Ich bin jetzt soweit, dass sich der WinCC Rechner mit NetToPLCSim verbindet. Jedoch finden keine Read-/Write-Requests statt.

Folgendes habe ich in WinCC eingestellt:
TCP/IP Verbindung angelegt auf: IP des S7-Rechners, Rack-Nummer 0, Steckplatz-Nr. 2.
PG/PC Schnittstelle eingestellt auf: TCP/IP(Auto) -> VMware Accelerated.....

Was muss noch eingestellt werden, damit WinCC die DBs ließt/beschreibt???

S7-PLCSIM v5.4+SP3
WinCC Runtime V7.0 + SP1 + HF4

Mfg baui


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 August 2010)

Hallo baui,
du musst bei den Systemparametern TCP/IP die Häkchen für die ganzen Optionen entfernen, also

- Zyklusbildung durch die AS
- Übertragung bei Änderung
- CPU Stop Überwachung
- Lifebeat Monitoring

Bei den Systemparametern muss du auch nochmal deine Netzwerkschnittstelle entsprechend deiner Netzwerkkarte einstellen. Wenn man das Projekt dann auf einen anderen Rechner überträgt muss man dann an dieser Stelle die Schnittstelle wieder zurückstellen.


----------



## baui (5 August 2010)

Hi,
danke für die Antwort.

Leider ist das Problem nicht gelöst. Ich habe:


Die Häkchen in den TCP/IP Systemparameter entfernt
Netzwerkschnittstelle entsprechend der Netzwerkkarte eingestellt
 Was ich nicht versteh ist:


NetToPLCSim hat zum Client (.....) connected
Im WinCCExplorer -> Extras -> Status Verbindung, ist die Verbindung abgebaut und keine Anfragen
Gibt es einen weiteren Tipp?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 August 2010)

Also bei mir funktioniert das mit WinCC 7.
Hast du auch die letzte Version von Nettoplcsim? Also die 0.7.1?
Ich habe in der letzten Version noch eine zusätzliche Antwort auf einige Anfragen von WinCC eingebaut, vielleicht liegts ja daran.


----------



## mordecai (15 März 2013)

Hallo allerseits,
funktioniert das Programm auch mit wincc 7.0 auf einer VM ?

übrigens ich arbeite mit windows 7 64 bit, s7 5.5 und auf der vm ist windows xp mit wincc 7.0.2.6


----------



## explosiv (16 Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen
Ich arbeite mit deinem Tool NetToPlcSim071 und 092. Erstmal ist es ein gutes Tool für die Simulation der Anlagen.
Bislang hatte ich NetToPlcSim092 im Einsatz. (Ein PC mit Win7 / 32bit, S7 5.5 , PLCSim und Intouch IDE10.5 und ohne VMware).
Jetzt, mit WinCC arbeite ich mit NetToPlcSim071. (Zwei Hardware PC's und VMware - Player)
         (1. PC = WinXP SP3, S7 5.5 , PLCSim , NetToPlcSim071)
         (2. PC = Win7, 64bit, S7 5.5,   2b. PC = VMware (Player) WinXP SP2, WinCC V6.2)
Die Verbindung von PC2 zum PC1 wird über TCPIP (Ethernet) hergestellt.

Die Verbindung von WinCC (2. PC VMware - Player) zur PLCSim (1.PC) läuft stabil seit zwei Tagen.
Jedoch bekomme ich keine Verbindung vom 2. PC Step7 zum 1. PC auf PLCSim.

Hat irgend jemand hierfür eine Erklärung?
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 Juni 2013)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass du mit Step 7 auf nettoplcsim zugreifen willst, z.B. zum Programmieren? 
Das geht nicht, da nettoplcsim nur die Variablendienste unterstützt.


----------

